# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  البيان المتوسطة في مخيم شركة حديد بالجبيل

## abuammar

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
* كما هي العادة في مدرستنا ( البيان المتوسطة ) تم القيام بتنظيم رحلة ترفيهية لطلبة الصف الثاني المتوسط إلى مخيم شركة حديد بمدينة الجبيل الصناعية .... وللمعلومية أن تنظيم الرحلة قد تم بدعوة كريمة من أحد أولياء أمور الطلبة و العاملين بالشركة حيث رتب و رافق الطلبة في رحلتهم من البداية حتى النهاية بالرغم من أنه في إجازته الإسبوعية ، فله كل الشكر و التقدير وجزاه الله عنا كل خير ، وجعل الله سبحانه هذا العمل في ميزان أعماله .  
وإليكم بعض الصور المتنوعة من فعاليات الرحلة الترفيهية

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/OTI34255.jpg

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/Jy834257.jpg

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/jy534259.jpg

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/EcO34261.jpg

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/1aN34263.jpg

http://www.moq3.com/img/up112007/Tmu34265.jpg

----------


## music boy

مشكوووور استاد.........على الصور  انا كنت ابيهم

----------


## أناشيد المطر

مشكور أخويي على الصور

----------


## حسين الصفار

مممشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر ابوعمار اخوك حسن اعفيريت

----------


## abuammar

*الرجاء عدم التعليق الغير مناسب يا ..... راغب ؟*

----------


## أحمد سعود

يعطيك العاااااااااااااااااااااافية 
                                   ياأباااااااااااااااعمار
                             ياصديغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغي

 :wink: الضحكة بالفتحة والضمة والكسرة :embarrest:

----------


## abuammar

*أيضا الشكر لك على المشاركة يا ... صديغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغي !!*

----------


## محب آل محمد

مشكووور عالصور 
انا امس مع اهلي رحنا 

بس انصح فيه 

رهيب بشكل

----------


## حيرت قلبي معاك

مشكور اخوي ابو عمار على الصور

----------


## بن موسى آل غزوي

شكرا استاذ على الصور
ما تقصر

----------


## محمد 2008

تسلم استاد على الصور 

          بس اتمنى تبسط اسئلة الفيزيا والكيميا الا هو (التاريخ والوطنية )

----------


## انسان اكثر

ما تقصر استاذ على الصور  و  اكيد عرفتني انا..............>>>>>       واحد انت تدرسه

                                في الصف الثاني      (د)

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

مشكور استاذي ابو عمار على الصور..

ويعطيك العافية..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكوووووووووووووووور أستاذ أبو عمار

----------


## نصير الطلاب

يعطيك العافية 
الف شكر

----------

